# hard brick -- where to go from here?



## pyunny (Sep 16, 2011)

Hey guys, I was running synergy JB rom with Ktoonsez kernel and it was fine for a couple days. Then last night while watching netflix my screen went wavy for a second and then my phone shut off. Now I cannot turn it on. It'll vibrate once but nothing will happen -- nothing will show up on the screen. When I try to enter download mode or recovery it's the same thing -- as long as the power button is held it'll vibrate every 3 seconds or so but that's it. I figure I have a hard brick.

For hard bricks people often send it in for a JTag but in my case I'm not sure if it's software or if it's a hardware issue as my phone was running the rom fine for a few days. However, i am nervous about sending my phone into verizon as it is unlocked and rooted -- even though it is not booting.

Any advice or tips will go a long way. Thanks guys -- today is a sad day.

p.s. However -- due to the awesome devs here on Rootz I am semi-comforted to be able to run my DX on VXL !


----------



## RMarkwald (Oct 19, 2011)

You could check this site out for a JTAG repair, $60: http://mobiletechvideos.mybigcommerce.com/samsung-galaxy-s-iii/


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

Jeez, dude. Have you tried to charge it? Guarantee it's dead. Plug it in for an hour and turn it on.

Gotta love the "zomg hard brick" threads....

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

Lol. Your phone for sure has a dead battery. Can't believe you didn't try that before making this thread. Plug it in.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## iamjackspost (Oct 13, 2011)

Something similar happened to me, but the phone wouldn't charge. I ended up getting a replacement, and didn't figure this out until I charged the battery in the replacement phone. If you have a friend with a GS3 or a spare battery, I can practically guarantee you can get into download mode and odin back to stock.


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

I've had this happen multiple times. Plug it in. Wait a minute or two and hold the power button. You'll see a battery graphic. Let go of power and hold again. Keep doing it until you see your boot screen.

Starting a hard brick thread should be your last resort. Or, you could have read the 1000 that exist. I bet my paycheck it's a dead battery, but you probably won't admit it to spite me for my tone. Lol.

Oh well, my life is good









Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Juding by the lack of response still I'm betting you are right...dead battery lol. I know if I knew that wasn't it I'd be refreshing hoping for help.


----------



## BootScoot (Mar 22, 2012)

iamjackspost said:


> Or, you could have read the 1000 that exist.


Amen to the search thread option!


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

Idk man.. it might be time for a new phone..


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

blaineevans said:


> Idk man.. it might be time for a new phone..


Agreed. Send me your broken one and I'll dispose of it in an eco-friendly manner. Or, if the environment is of no concern, I'll burn it while pouring out a 40.

Either way, I'll take that old, broken slab.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## pyunny (Sep 16, 2011)

MistaWolfe said:


> I've had this happen multiple times. Plug it in. Wait a minute or two and hold the power button. You'll see a battery graphic. Let go of power and hold again. Keep doing it until you see your boot screen.
> 
> Starting a hard brick thread should be your last resort. Or, you could have read the 1000 that exist. I bet my paycheck it's a dead battery, but you probably won't admit it to spite me for my tone. Lol.
> 
> ...


you were absolutely correct and I have no problems owning up to my stupidity







;;
thanks man for bearing with me through this -- was just shocked because my battery didn't appear close to dead when it happened and it wasn't charging using an non-oem charger. got home from school and popped it into the oem charger and bam - just as you said i got the battery logo.

i searched but mostly came up with threads about people who got the samsung logo and could still enter download mode but I guess that's because I was searching for the wrong thing. In my head I was rolling my eyes thinking "if you can enter download mode you're not bricked..." but then again I guess i should reserve judgement because my mistake turned out to be even more stupid.

either way thanks buddy for saving my phone.


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

Only real time you should experience a hard-brick or need for JTAG repair is flashing something not designed for this phone to this device... most common cause is flashing an International GS3 ROM to it. Any sort of daily usage shiz though will not hard brick it.


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

pyunny said:


> you were absolutely correct and I have no problems owning up to my stupidity
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No prob. I'm guessing battery read 23% the last time you read it? Am I right?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## pyunny (Sep 16, 2011)

MistaWolfe said:


> No prob. I'm guessing battery read 23% the last time you read it? Am I right?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


haha! you weren't kidding when you said it happened to you multiple times. Either that or you have spycams set up in my house...


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

pyunny said:


> haha! you weren't kidding when you said it happened to you multiple times. Either that or you have spycams set up in my house...


It's a weird TW bug that to my knowledge, nobody knows what causes it.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## landshark (Aug 6, 2011)

Problem solved. Everyone's friendly. Thread locked as it's no longer needed.


----------

